
Yahoo's $8 Billion Black Hole - ucha
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-yahoo/
======
xfour
Just give it the Digg treatment and be done with it. Too many words have been
written on this subject. Yes the financials make it much more difficult but
the brand is worth something to somebody. Figure that out and unwind the
finances to investors in whatever the most equitable distribution is. The
damage of staying as is, devalues the brand by the day. More and more money in
advertising is being lost to Facebook and it's not coming back anytime soon.

------
EA
There was only one mention of Flickr in the article. It's really the only
Yahoo! product that I'm emotionally invested in.

